

Ship Firefox 4, 5, 6 and 7 in the 2011 calendar year - steipete
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Roadmap

======
jws
I like how they don't know what is going to be in Firefox 7, but they know
they are shipping it this year.

Reminds me of a quote from years ago:

 _I don't know what we are building yet, but we are building it in Sybase with
stored procedures._ – I think ultimately every man, woman, and child in the US
lost $0.50 to that project.

~~~
wmf
It works for Ubuntu and Chrome.

------
nelhage
Gentlemen, we cannot allow a version number gap!

~~~
wladimir
Seems like they caught a serious case of version number megalomania: every
release is a major release!

------
jedsmith
You know, if they want to keep up with Chrome, they could just skip 5 through
9 and go directly to 10.

Wait, that sounds familiar...

~~~
contextfree
"Our browser goes to 11"

------
ch0wn
I think this is way more interesting than high version numbers: "Process-per-
tab to mitigate effects of crashes"

------
newman314
This is really quite silly. The addons.moz site will have to be modified to
deal with version increases as well as extension authors will have to start
paying serious attention to version bumps or users will either end up with
non-working addons (due to incompatible version numbers) or having to
overrider the compat check (how many people do you know that aren't technical
that know how to do that)?

------
mbrubeck
More discussion at: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2189121>

------
nightlifelover
heh I don't take them serious anymore until FF 4 comes out of beta..

~~~
PatrickTulskie
Amen. FF4 final was supposed to be released at the end of last year. Now we've
had 10 betas? C'mon.

------
jasonfried
"Four technology shipment vehicles in 2011"

------
alanh
> _every contributor gets equal say on issues of user interface design and
> technology prioritization_

This must by why they shipped those abominable Personas.

------
badkins
Since my company is building a plugin/extension for firefox, news like this
makes me shudder.

------
angkec
should just ship Firefox 2011, instantly beating Chrome 9 by 2002!

------
krakensden
Why not do the Slackware move, and just skip straight to 7?

